# How do you fish Dixie Bar



## HunterSal

and what fish do you catch?


----------



## hungup

mostly bull reds ,most people drift live croaker, but i have many 45" to 50 "reds on fresh dead mullet and they seem to love just the mullet head,im sure most people use more high tech methods but i have caught and released over50 or sixty a year with my method and hardly ever catch any in the slot, my best time is in the evening when low tide is between six and eight, i have caught hammerheads and blacktips as well, soon large specks will be running the beach at the bar,and schools of large jacks run the bar too


----------



## Jaybird

I've caught some nice ones on dead shrimp but you have to put up with the hardheads. Trolling stretch 25's works well. Caught one 36" red on a homeade trolling lure that's still in testing. Caught a 6# speck on the bar once with a gold spoon. Gonna have to try out some mullet next trip.


----------



## Jighead

I've always heard a outgoing tide is best. I have only fished there a hand full of times but have had a lot fun there. I used to have several storm shallow thunders which are big plugs about 7" long and dive about 3 feet deep. You'll get tired of catching 3 to 4 foot sharks and around the corner in front of Ft Morgan where the water changes colors is where I've had the most success on Reds.


----------



## HunterSal

I have a 17ft palm beach with a 115 Yamahaon the back. Will that boat be good for trolling for Redfish at the bar. And Also do you catch kings on occasion using this tatic (last Question I promise)


----------



## guam_bomb80

HunterSal said:


> I have a 17ft palm beach with a 115 Yamahaon the back. Will that boat be good for trolling for Redfish at the bar. And Also do you catch kings on occasion using this tatic (last Question I promise)


With any small boat you need to be smart about it and pick your days wisely. Your boat should do the trick. If u are trolling stretch 25s you have a chance of catching a lot of species of fish. Just keep the speed around 3mph when targeting reds and 5-10 if your looking for macks. Ask all the questions u can. I still do..... good luck!


----------



## redslayer69

What is the Dixie Bar?


----------



## my3nme

Have fun but take note of what guam said. Over the years I've seen some small boats take a beating on the bar


----------



## chopperdoc

Being a resident of the Ft.Morgan area I agree with my3nme....Lots of rough water on the bar which stretches by the way well out to the south ...Be careful at the confluence...


----------



## Jaybird

Dixey Bar is one rough cob

Even on the rare calm day in the Gulf, Dixey Bar is rough as hell


----------



## Jighead

Dixey Bar is basically the mouth of Mobile Bay but to be more specific it's the ledges between the natural bottom and the shipping channel especially on the east side of the channel (someone correct me if I'm wrong). I've never caught a kind around the bar but if they are there and feeding Kings will destroy about anything trolled. My best baits for kings tend to be blue and silver.


----------



## JaxKat

Kings can be caught there occasionally. We caught a 15lb king tolling at the techamusa buoy. But mostly its the best red fishing on the planet.


----------

